# Ever Felt Isolated In Your Devotion To Opera???



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I am lucky that my best friend is a fan of opera and fairly knowledgeable, but finding others who share my enthusiam is daunting. For a while I went to an opera club but the queens were a difficult crowd to break into. I've placed personal ads for platonic friends who like opera, but only one person who liked Charlotte Church responded. I guess what motivated these musings was going by myself to Jamie Barton's fabulous recital recently and I didn't know a soul there to share the moment with. I was pleased to find out today that a lady at work enjoyed opera but when I said I had speeches about opera on Youtube she said she wasn't THAT serious about opera. I guess that is the point. When you are a fanatic about an obscure art it is hard to meet anyone else who is as mad about it as you are. Thank god for this group. Does anyone else have any feelings about the issues I brought up? I have been lucky to know such fanatics years ago, but except for my best friend they are all dead now.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

I often feel isolated in this way, especially within my own family, because my brother (a violinist) is not nearly as huge an opera fan as I am. I have broad and eclectic tastes, whereas he only really likes certain operas. I do have an opera-loving friend, but she lives in England, so it's not as though we can go to the opera together. So yeah, it's pretty lonely; usually, I go to the opera alone.


----------



## DonAlfonso (Oct 4, 2014)

I know how you feel. Before my (semi)retirement, when I could afford it, I'd subscribe two tickets for opera season and invite a friend, different ones most times - girlfriends if I had one at the time. Seldom had any problem finding someone willing to go for free, and most seemed to enjoy the experience, but never created any enthusiasts willing to pay for themselves either. Also, as I was a patron, I'd get dress rehearsal tickets each year. Like Bellinilover I normally go to the opera alone now.
My sister enthusiastically listens and attends but unfortunately she lives half a world away and we only see one another about once a year.
I'm grateful for this site where we can share our enthusiasm and love of opera and where we can cordially disagree on almost aspect of it.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Thankfully, I got my son into opera, and now we have watched several operas together and are on a Fidelio marathon, watching our fifth Fidelio now, with four more to go! 

I also discovered a retired co-worker who came back on a part-time basis has been going to see operas.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Never, I was brought up with it, and I have several friend who love it.
My Godfather is also a very fanatic opera goer and he tell me story's about his past.
Wonderful times off discussion and listening.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I didn't know any other operas fans at all and was very much alone in my obsession until I found this site. It was wonderful to share enthusiasm with other fans and I learned an incredible amount in a very short time. 

I didn't have anyone to go with but I really wanted to see live opera so I did. First time I went I expected people to stare at me as a sad billy-no-mates but thankfully I was totally ignored and anyway there were lots of other people on their own. That was five years ago and I don't even think about going on my own now.

I've made virtual friends on here and several have become real friends as well and we meet up and see operas together.

It's not for everyone, but I've found Twitter to be a good place to make friends if you have a common interest. I've got several opera buddies now who I met on Twitter so there's usually someone to go with if I don't want to go alone.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Regarding Pugg's post...... but then you live in Holland I think it might be easier finding opera loving friends in Europe. I am happy for you, though! Of course it is a miracle anybody still goes to opera in Europe with all of the Eurotrash directors;-) Sorry, had to go there.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh yes! My wife doesn't go for it and no-one else in my family does. Not to worry, far more important things in life than opera!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

DavidA said:


> Oh yes! My wife doesn't go for it and no-one else in my family does. Not to worry, *far more important things in life than opera*!












..................................


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Ever Felt Isolated In Your Devotion To Opera?


I suspect most here would relate with many of your sentiments, and indeed your experiences too. I have some cultured friends in Scotland that I can go to operas with and others that are interested and occasional opera-goers. But really it's my private passion. I wouldn't have seen and done a fraction of what I have if I needed to share it with someone.

Meeting up with others on this forum is such a fun thing. And despite their opera obsession they're really quite normal and nice.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Don Fatale said:


> Meeting up with others on this forum is such a fun thing. And despite their opera obsession they're really quite normal and nice.


:lol:

Before I left for Amsterdam I told work colleagues that I was meeting two strange men I'd only known through the internet, there was a collective sharp-intake-of-breath...


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

I am the only one in my circle of friends who loves opera. Frankly I couldn't care less. This forum gives me ample opportunity to discuss stuff and I am happy to watch and listen without talking to anyone about it immediately. My wife just lets me get on with it.


----------



## Diminuendo (May 5, 2015)

Well I'm pretty much alone. I've tried to get my parents interested since they got me into classical music and opera in the first place. Not much success though. All though my mother is now a fan of Di Stefano. So at least I got some results. My father doesn't like sopranos at all. According to him they just scream. Quite a problem since sopranos are quite important in opera  I tried to get my best friend interested, but that was hopeless. I have only seen one opera live. In Finland we have the national opera and that's it. There are only a few operas in a season. And there seems to be only few traditional productions. Of course it would be nice to have someone to talk to about opera face to face. But I've gotten used to it and this forum is great.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Diminuendo said:


> Well I'm pretty much alone. I've tried to get my parents interested since they got me into classical music and opera in the first place. Not much success though. All though my mother is now a fan of Di Stefano. So at least I got some results. My father doesn't like sopranos at all. According to him they just scream. Quite a problem since sopranos are quite important in opera  I tried to get my best friend interested, but that was hopeless. I have only seen one opera live. In Finland we have the national opera and that's it. There are only a few operas in a season. And there seems to be only few traditional productions. Of course it would be nice to have someone to talk to about opera face to face. But I've gotten used to it and this forum is great.


It is of course sad but really helps to read that so many of you are in the same situation. If any of you have Skype it could be a step closer to face to face visiting with another fan on the forum. It might take coordination since we are scattered all over the globe!!!!!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't think of myself as an opera fanatic. Opera is just one aspect of music which has been important to me, and was especially so when I was singing in my earlier years. In my post-college decade I had a close friend whom I introduced to classical music, including opera: we shared a passion for Wagner in particular, and he and I have kept in touch by phone, though we live on opposite coasts on North America. Sadly, it's been a long time since I've had anyone nearby to enjoy an opera with. Like others, I do appreciate the discussion on the internet and the opportunity to sound off.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Woodduck said:


> I don't think of myself as an opera fanatic. Opera is just one aspect of music which has been important to me, and was especially so when I was singing in my earlier years. In my post-college decade I had a close friend whom I introduced to classical music, including opera: we shared a passion for Wagner in particular, and he and I have kept in touch by phone, though we live on opposite coasts on North America. Sadly, it's been a long time since I've had anyone nearby to enjoy an opera with.


That's a shame.



Woodduck said:


> Like others, I do appreciate the discussion on the internet and the opportunity to *sound off*.


You? Never!


----------



## graziesignore (Mar 13, 2015)

I don't mind being the only opera fan I know. It gives me the perfect escape when I'm sick of listening to what other people talk about!

I even don't mind being the only fan I know of certain singers. (It just makes me feel like they're MINE MINE ALL MINE!)


----------



## Faustian (Feb 8, 2015)

I started an online meet-up group for opera fans and classical music listeners in my area. Met some nice people that way.

But when that's not an option, subjecting the girlfriend to it always works. :devil:


----------



## Braddan (Aug 23, 2015)

I have a couple of friends who will accompany me to see performances locally but when I want to travel to see something, I'm on my own. My partner came with me now and then during our first few years together but I think that was out of politeness. I don't really mind as there have been a few occasions when I've met people just like myself. A couple of years ago I sat next to a lovely lady from Estonia while watching Aida in Verona and we've kept in touch since. My friends and family think I'm crazy to fly off to other European cities for one or two nights just to see an opera but sports fans do it all the time. My only regret is that when I've seen something exceptional I don't have the opportunity to share it. Now that I've discovered this forum, maybe that will change...?


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

For me opera is a solitary passion, but I do not feel isolated by it. I chatter on to my husband about various opera composers or plots whether he's interested or not and he's always nice enough to nod half-enthusiastically :lol: There are a couple people who don't listen to opera but they find it interesting or intruiging that I like it, so it comes up in conversation if not into the CD player with them.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Braddan said:


> I have a couple of friends who will accompany me to see performances locally but when I want to travel to see something, I'm on my own. My partner came with me now and then during our first few years together but I think that was out of politeness. I don't really mind as there have been a few occasions when I've met people just like myself. A couple of years ago I sat next to a lovely lady from Estonia while watching Aida in Verona and we've kept in touch since. *My friends and family think I'm crazy to fly off to other European cities for one or two nights just to see an opera *but sports fans do it all the time. My only regret is that when I've seen something exceptional I don't have the opportunity to share it. Now that I've discovered this forum, maybe that will change...?


Yep! I get that sympathetic nod and I can tell what they're thinking!!

Hope you'll share your opera experiences with us.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

sospiro said:


> Yep! I get that sympathetic nod and I can tell what they're thinking!!
> 
> Hope you'll share your opera experiences with us.


I used to get "Guess what's got you brother flying off to [insert city x here]" from my mother. Apparently it was totally bizarre to go on holiday to Italy, Paris, Prague etc.

N.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Braddan said:


> I have a couple of friends who will accompany me to see performances locally but when I want to travel to see something, I'm on my own. My partner came with me now and then during our first few years together but I think that was out of politeness. I don't really mind as there have been a few occasions when I've met people just like myself. A couple of years ago I sat next to a lovely lady from Estonia while watching Aida in Verona and we've kept in touch since. My friends and family think I'm crazy to fly off to other European cities for one or two nights just to see an opera but sports fans do it all the time. My only regret is that when I've seen something exceptional I don't have the opportunity to share it. Now that I've discovered this forum, maybe that will change...?


I also made some good friends from my visits to Verona. I really should return. Welcome to the forum. Do check out our forum trips.


----------

